# Fighting Game Thread



## Choop

I didn't see a previous thread for this, and thought it might be cool for anybody who likes fighting games to come and discuss them!

Do you guys play fighting games? If so, which ones and which are your favorites? Have any cool stories? What characters do you play? Anything goes!



My top fighting game is Street Fighter 4, but I've been playing (albeit far less seriously) since I was but a lad. The ones I started on were Mortal Kombat, and then on the Playstation I got into Tekken and 3D fighters. I'm sad that I never really played SF3 or MVC2, because in retrospect those games are really cool and well made. In regards to SF, Ultra SF4 is looking hype. At the very least I expect it's going to revitalize SF4 for a while, which couldn't hurt.

Even though I dig Street Fighter now, Tekken is still pretty fun and impressive to watch. My best Tekken characters were Jin, Yoshimitsu, and Kazuya in Tekken Tag. Still don't own TT2, but only because I don't have direct access to a PS3. :<


----------



## FIXXXER

i was absolutely obsessed with fighting games as a child/teenager and i have
also kinda passed it to my younger brother.

check out his channel with some cool combo stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM_FGxgszw3Mo_fY51s4efw

for me it all started with the good old SNES, SF II, MK II, FATAL FURY etc.
i also loved soul edge and tekken 1-3 on the PS1. 

SF IV on the PS3 really got me back into beat 'em up games again,
however i do not play regularly anymore, wish i could...

i am really stoked what the NEXT GEN thing will bring in for fighting games,
eagerly awaiting TEKKEN 7!!!


----------



## bouVIP

I love Guilty Gear!! so glad they are bringing it back! Also UMVC3 is 1 of my favorites as well as Persona 4 Arena. I really dig Arc System works fighting games. Really love fast paced fighting games.


----------



## Choop

UMVC3 is so cool. It's one of the most fun ones to watch, and from what I've played of it, it's very fun! I wish I could play it more than I have. It's a shame that it's no longer going to be produced/supported technically due to Capcom probably losing rights to the Marvel characters. :<


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Guilty Gear and Tekken are my go to fighting games. BlazBlue was was pretty good but it just made me want another GG game, which they're actually making.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been playing since Street Fighter 2 hit the arcades. Been a constant on again/off again love affair with fighting games ever since. Right now it's on the off again  .... until Ultra SF4 comes out anyway.

I'm a 2D Fighter at heart. I've loved every Street Fighter (sans 1) and have followed every Capcom and SNK release since Fatal Fury came out. Samurai Showdown was my favorite of the SNK releases, and Capcom Vs SNK 2 is still one of my favorite fighting games of all time. Also loved all the Darkstalkers games... a new sequel is sorely overdue...

Also love every Arc Sys game too, all Guilty Gear/Blazblue games, Persona, Battle Fantasia... all of them. 

Didn't get into 3D games much, though my favorite by far is the Virtua Fighter series. Love it more than Tekken.  Shame they didn't really continue it outside Japan. 

I also have an extreme love/hate relationship with the Mortal Kombat series, and a leser extent with Killer Instinct...

Hell, I don't even mind some of the lesser/crappier known fighting games. Primal Rage was fun for a bit (controls totally killed the game), Weapon Lord, Fighters History (the blatant Street Fighter ripoff... that was still better than most of the SF clones), Capcom Fighting Jam (yes I still own this ).


----------



## asher

I fricken want the new BB game to come out. I'm not very good and only bust it out occasionally with some friends, but they're fantastic games.


----------



## MFB

I've tried to like the more ...traditional/arcade fighting games, like Marvel vs. Capcom, or King of Fighters, even Street Fighter but for some reason I just cannot get the hang of them and always find myself returning to my one true love: Mortal Kombat  It was one of the first games I ever played and that was on Game Gear nonetheless so it's got a special place in my heart, but it's mechanics just seem to be perfect for fighting. I suppose Soul Caliber is similar in gameplay/mechanics to it but I just never happened to own any of those for the PS system, especially once I switched more to the X360 so it never quite caught on with me.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I completely forgot about Soul Calibur. I played the hell out of 2 and 3, but barely played 4 and forgot until now that they even released a fifth.


----------



## Khaerruhl

I played Soul Calibur 2 so much that I got banned from using Nightmare, Ivy and Taki. It got worse in 5. If I even so much as look at Siegfried, people shout and throw rocks at me.  

Street Fighter 4 is a great deal of fun! Arcade Edition on steam though. Would really like to try out SF3 3rd Strike, but it's only on PSN and Xbox... Which I don't have.


----------



## Severance

If anyone wants to play some umvc on psn hit me up at Severance7765


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also, this belongs here. 

Sirlin.Net - Playing to Win Index


----------



## Choop

Haven't played any Soul Calibur games in ages (since SCIII I think) and I was never too great at it tbh XD. 

Just got a new (used) fightstick on ebay! I'll post pics when I get it. I've been using a modified brawlstick forever and finally scored a madcatz tournament edition one.

I want to get more acquainted with different characters in SF4 for when Ultra comes out. My main was Blanka, but it seems like his matchups are just getting buffed and he's not getting anything to compensate really...so boo. So far I don't even know who to switch to. I've been trying my hand at Chun, Ryu/Evil Ryu, and Bison a little. Bison is definitely good but I find him a little boring to play, and Chun is probably most fun for me to play, but I feel like I have to work much harder to win due to her lower damage output and low HP. -.- 

The struggle.


----------



## Khaerruhl

Go with what you think is fun. Im using Oni for instance... And truth be told, he's not that good. Slow specials, MASSIVE hurtbox, low HP and stun... But he's so goddamn much fun to play I think! If I really try hard to win, Im going for Ken, or Yang if I wanna change stuff up. Do you think it's worth training with Chun to maximize damage output? Is it worth using Bison if he's no fun? I think you should go with Chun if she's more fun to you.

What kind of gear are you guys using? Im using a Razer Sabertooth pad. Got it for a good price, and I can't find any fightsticks around for a price that my wallet is okay with.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Definitely big into Vs. Fighter games, I can still very vividly hear the echoes of "hadouuuken" and "shorrryuken" in the arcades. 

Love the street fighter franchise!! I can't really say I have a favorite release, but it's definitely between SF Alpha 2&3, SF Third Strike, or SF4. They're all amazing for their own unique reasons which is why I can't just pick one! Gotta say the one reason that i love Vs. Fighting games is how characters have different fighting styles, making the player change his approach to the fight based on the strengths and weaknesses of your character. Really dig that!

In SF4 my go to characters are Gouken who's a beast in both defense and offense, probably the most well-rounded character. Oni only because i'm an Akuma fanboy and Oni is the closest that sf4 has gotten to Shin Akuma (look him up if you're not familiar, he owns), Dudley when I want to limit my playing to no projectile attacks, just fist-to-face. And Abel - i like taking the grappler approach sometimes because it's hard to get up close and personal, and Zangief just doesn't cut it in the speed department.

Big fan of King of Fighters and inherently Fatal Fury, very underrated games and characters, there's a lot of personality and creativity that goes unnoticed. From the cross-over games the earlier Marvel vs. Capcom and Capcom vs. SNK releases is where it's at for me, the recent ones feel like they've lost some steam and classics like Capcom vs. SNK: Millenium Fight 2000 still take the throne IMO.


----------



## thedonal

I still keep meaning to get Tekken 6 on my Hex Box and another controller. Though these games are controller destroyers for me, one way or another... 

I still remember playing Kung Fu Master in the arcades in the 80s! "Wa-DA! Wa-DA!". Top game. And SFII...


----------



## metaljohn

Grew up on Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter II and Killer Instinct. Some of my favorites now are the Bloody Roar series, Night Stalkers (or anything Capcom, really) and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Started on the SNES also with MK1-3 and Killer Instinct. Then Tekken 3 came. I had full on tournaments with friends. Still love em but there is definitely less game time now with my band  

Still playing MK9 when I have time. Really need to pickup Tekken Tag 2 asap. Waiting on a new Mortal Kombat now that I got a PS4. Saving for an XBone solely for the new Killer Instinct


----------



## asher

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, this belongs here.
> 
> Sirlin.Net - Playing to Win Index



I really need to read the whole thing sometime. It can apply to lots of things - especially given that I do a sort-of RL fighting game for a sport


----------



## oldbulllee

tekken. period.
from 3rd onwards. 
though, 4th had a bit *ucked up side stepping...
no other game can touch it, last mortal kombat is sort of close, but only sort of.

bryan fury, dragunov, eddy, hwoarang.


----------



## mongey

Played every SF since SF 2 came out in the arcades except the SF3 games. didint really get into them . still play SSF4 online with my madctaz fightstick that I have bashed the hell out of. at the moment just here and there . have phases with it . couple years ago I was hardly playing guitar cause I was thrashing it so hard. sure when the new update comes out I will get back into it for a while to check it out 

played allot of tekken for the 1st few games . a little motal kombat back in the day . virtual fighter 5 I played a bit also . few years ago tried to get into blazblue but didint really take to it

any other fighter I just tend to comapre to street figther and think it isnt as good


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

asher said:


> I really need to read the whole thing sometime. It can apply to lots of things - especially given that I do a sort-of RL fighting game for a sport


 
Do it.  Sure it makes you a ruthless aggressive player but it's worth it in the long run. 



oldbulllee said:


> though, 4th had a bit *ucked up side stepping...


 
That was actually the least of Tekken 4's problems. The biggest one was namely a laughably broken Jin. 



mongey said:


> except the SF3 games. didint really get into them


 
SF3 games didn't really get great until Third Strike. Check that game out, it's one of the finest in the SF catalog on par with Super Turbo.


----------



## mongey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> SF3 games didn't really get great until Third Strike. Check that game out, it's one of the finest in the SF catalog on par with Super Turbo.


 

I bought it and tried when they released it on 360 couple years ago. I liked it more than back in the day for sure . I gave it a go for a couple weeks then ended up playing regular SSF4 again


----------



## TheHandOfStone

My friends and I used to play stuff like Smash, MK9, TvC all the time. I also like watching UMvC3 from time to time (though I don't play it). If/when I move closer to NYC I might get into the scene more.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok I'm gonna bring up some of the lesser known fighting games:

*Dead Dance/Tuff E Nuff*

During the SNES years, this was the only game that competed with Street Fighter 2 in terms of greatness. Then Hyper Fighting and Mortal Kombat 1 came out...

*Last Blade series*

SNK making another Samurai Showdown clone, and it was awesome. Shame it only lasted 2 games. At least some characters made it to Neo Geo Battle Colosseum... that game awesome too. 

*Weapon Lord*

The game developers who designed DeeJay from Street Fighter (the only Americans to do so at the time) decided to make a Conan-esque game. In theory it looks awesome, but I remember so much frustration thanks to the clunky game mechanics. Eventually Namco wised up over years...

*Gundam Wing: Endless Duel*

Oh God. I already have a love/hate relationship with the Wing series, but this perpetuated the hate. This had more flashing lights than the seizure inducing episode of Pokemon and the whole game itself was so frustrating to control. Also the mobile suit spectators cheering you on looks hillarious. 

*Dragon Ball Z one on one games*

I played every incarnation on the SNES and I still enjoy them for their originality. Sure the split screen was weird and the fireball based game made it less a fighting and more shooting game, but the quirkiness was part of it's charm. Hyper Dimension was the best of the lot as they ditched the split screen. Never played any of the next gen games....

*Ranma 1/2 games*

They were mediocre at best, but they had some charm. The original special moves were pretty fun being faithful to the series. Hard Battle was the best of the lot as it takes the SF engine so it feels familiar. 

*Fist Of The North Star*

One of the Arc Sys games that I never got to play. Kinda wish I did...

*Sengoku Basara X*

Capcom and Arc Sys teamed up to make this awesome Guilty Gear esque fighter based on the Demon Kings/Basara series. Only one game with 10 characters but damn what a ride! One of my favorite obscure fighters. Shame it was never released outside Japan...

*Melty Blood React / Arcana Heart series*

I categorised them as one game as it's really more Arc Sys anime goodness. Never got around to play the recent Arcana Heart game though. 

*Rival Schools series*

Among the better Capcom 3D fighting games. I much prefer these over the Street Fighter EX series. The sequel Project Justice was superior than the first of course. 

*Warzard/Red Earth*

Now this was an obscure one. One of Capcom's more bizzare fighters. Didn't get to play much of it, but I remember all the Gems like in Marvel Vs SF and Power Stone. 5 characters ended up in some of the crossover games. Speaking of which...

*Capcom Fighting Jam*

One of their more half assed attempts. It had potential to be great, but just fell so short. I do treat this as a guilty pleasure and bust it out on rare occasions... 

*SNK Vs Capcom Chaos*

Don't confuse it with the Capcom Vs SNK series... the premise is the same but this time based on SNK's engine so it plays like a KOF game really. And it's also inferior to the former, SNK games in general don't tend to age well unfortunately...

*Garou: Mark Of The Wolves*

...with a few exceptions like this one. If there's any Fatal Fury game considered essential playing, it's this one. SNK's answer to Third Strike and it contends with it pretty damn well. The best in the FF series by far. 

*JoJo's Bizzare Adventure*

...really wished I had more time with this when I had the chance...


----------



## caskettheclown

I love fighting games


Played all the main fighting games though i was never any good at them aside from one.

Tekken. 

Thats the only game where I can go online and not get my butt kicked haha


----------



## Dooky

I have been a fan of Tekken since the first one came out. 
I remember Tekken 3 was the game I got the most into. Paul Phoenix was my favourite character and I even learnt 2 of his 10 hit combos... Wish I had enough spare time to do that sort of stuff these days...


----------



## Osorio

About to post really unpopular opinion:

Though not actually in the least bit surprising, I find it extremely odd that pretty much every ....ing fighter ever made has been mentioned on this thread with the exception of Dead or Alive... Anyone interested in 3D fighters (specially anyone that might have a passing interest in Virtua Fighter) should check it out.
I know this is an extremely thought sell to the majority of the "fighting game community", and I was skeptical as .... until I got to try it for free on PS+, but the game is extremely fun and deep. The triangle system is great, and, in my opinion, the best system available on any fighter that I have ever tried. It's hard to not think about DOA in extremely sexualized context, but give it a chance... Even the developer seems SET on advertising the sex over the fight, the actual GAME MECHANICS are actually surprisingly good.

If you have a PS3, there is a free version available with 4 characters (including the poster girl Kasumi and the Ninja Gaiden star Ryu Hayabusa), "Dead Or Alive 5 Ultima: Core Fighters". Seriously, try it out. If nothing else, then you can say it sucks and you hate it with knowledge of the actual game.


----------



## Grindspine

I was huge on Tekken 3 on the Playstation. My friend had a PS modded to play imports/burned games, so I also played Thrill Kill back then--it was a brutal unreleased game.

When the PS2 came out, Tekken Tag was such an amazing follow-up to Tekken 3. Soul Calibur 2 was no slouch either. I never really got into Samurai Showdown or King of Fighters. My one friend with a Neo Geo loved those games, but no one else played them (or could afford them).

I actually tried to like Tekken 4, bought it twice, sold it twice. The changed game mechanics were a mess. Tekken 5 was pretty solid though for multi-player. Tekken 6 had good competitive play but impossibly hard arcade mode.

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 is frickin' amazing. My friends hate when I play Devil Jin, Angel, Yoshimitsu, Kunimitsu, or Asuka.

My girlfriend actually plays a bit of Soul Calibur V now too.


----------



## Randy

Mugen


----------



## bouVIP

Randy said:


> Mugen



Omg I used to be so into MUGEN lol especially the Naruto characters.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Omega ....ing Tiger Woods


----------



## Choop

TheHandOfStone said:


> Omega ....ing Tiger Woods



lmfao. I think Tom Hanks was in the game and did similar chaos (with covers of all the movies he had been in).



I'm playing Ryu online in SF4, watching my points go down the can but idgaf. :V


----------



## Don Vito

I like fighting games but I'm terrible at them. Only one I ever got _decent_ at was Blazblue CS with Lambda. 

I have DOA 5 on 360, but haven't put much time into it. I might get into them again if I can find a good fighter on PC.


----------



## Choop

mongey said:


> I bought it and tried when they released it on 360 couple years ago. I liked it more than back in the day for sure . I gave it a go for a couple weeks then ended up playing regular SSF4 again



Who do you play in SF4, yo?

And I dig 3rd strike, but can't play it at home much due to having terrible internet, on top of the ps3's already not-so-great connectivity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

We need more Custom Combos in fighting games. 



Yun and Yang can't have all the fun in this generation.


----------



## mongey

Choop said:


> Who do you play in SF4, yo?
> 
> And I dig 3rd strike, but can't play it at home much due to having terrible internet, on top of the ps3's already not-so-great connectivity.


 

I was always a ryu/ken and guile groupie since sf2 but in 4 I decided I was bored of them and stared blanka and dhaslism mainly plus a few others pretty badly 

both great characters to annoy people online . I love dhalsim but I really have to concentrate with him and I'm ususally drinking when I play so end up playing more blanka


----------



## Choop

mongey said:


> I was always a ryu/ken and guile groupie since sf2 but in 4 I decided I was bored of them and stared blanka and dhaslism mainly plus a few others pretty badly
> 
> both great characters to annoy people online . I love dhalsim but I really have to concentrate with him and I'm ususally drinking when I play so end up playing more blanka




Haha yes! Blanka is my main character, or at least has been since I started playing SF4. I really try to play him better than just going full random like many appear to want to do online, but still get a lot of hate for playing him online regardless XD. I can do a few combos with him, but the timings are so tight on some that it's tough to pull 'em off online often times.

Lately I've been playing the shotos actually. I spent a lot of time playing Ryu and Evil Ryu, but the past few days I've played Ken. He's really fun, totally different approach to the fight than Ryu. Definitely going to pick up one of them for when Ultra comes out and they have the 3-man-mode thing. I've also considered playing Guile for my third.


----------



## Khaerruhl

Im loving the fact that Ken's gonna have his walk speed upped in Ultra! He's so slow in AE 2012!


----------



## Choop

Ken's going to be scary in general, but he probably needed buffs due to the delayed wake up changes affecting his okizeme game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That reminds me... I might just pick up a copy of the new JoJo's Bizzare Adventure game. 

Plus I _*REALLY*_ need to dust off my Ryu skills...


----------



## Khaerruhl

Been overall starting to play Ranked matches on SF4 AE on PC. Holy crap Im getting blown up but it's so fun! 

First match I met 27th best Chun Li in the world on PC. Holee crap.


----------



## Empryrean

Checking in.. BBCP SFIV and Street Fighter x Tekken player here.
I also dabble with SFIII 3rd Strike and UMVC3 but damn am I bad at them.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I got SkullGirls Encore of PS+ and it's everything I hate about fighting games put into one.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Started out playing Kung Fu Master in the corner store. Worked my way up with everything that came after. 

After consoles got good, we started on Soul Caliber and just stuck with it. I'm pretty ....ing stoked to learn there's a V. Gonna snag it tomorrow; my wife and I burned hundreds of hours on IV. It's her favorite and mine by far.


----------



## Choop

Skullgirls is fun, I just wish I had friends who would play it with me. It's hard for me to want to play that online and get good when I'm still trying to get good at street fighter. 

TBH I know that Skullgirls is a kickstarter game, but it'd have been way more interesting if it had released with more characters from the get-go, especially with a game that lets you build teams with assists and stuff.


----------



## Crometeef

been playing this game called blade symphony off steam. really fun tactical sword fighting with a pretty solid online community

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W0WM-yR5tww


----------



## asher

Crometeef said:


> been playing this game called blade symphony off steam. really fun tactical sword fighting with a pretty solid online community
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W0WM-yR5tww



I saw that... figured it would end up being like a modern day Jedi Outcast/Academy and piss me off just as much.

Especially since I get a lot of my tactical sword fighting itch scratched IRL


----------



## FIXXXER

my bro kicking out some nice combos...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76YdMBfTTXE


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Huge The King Of Fighter fan here, up to were it still was on NeoGeo hardware.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed Soul Caliber V; not bad but I still enjoyed IV more. It's growing on me though.


----------



## Choop

Since SF4 dumped GFWL, I've had that terrible crackling sound issue that seems to be affecting some of the players. No idea what to do, people are saying reinstalling didn't help, and it worked fine before switching over to steamworks. I basically have to play with no volume and it's really just not enjoyable right now. =[


----------



## OmegaSlayer

FIXXXER said:


> my bro kicking out some nice combos...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76YdMBfTTXE



Cool stuff!
I'm still severely pissed that Alex from Street Fighter 3 is not in the SFIVUltra


----------



## FIXXXER

yeah, SF3 characters are pretty much excluded, i hoestly don't know why...


----------



## Choop

There are a lot of SF3 characters in SF4...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Choop said:


> There are a lot of SF3 characters in SF4...



 

Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, Yun and Yang, now Elena, Hugo and I guess he/she counts... Poison. Sure Alex isn't in, but it's quite a good roster from SF3.


----------



## Empryrean

BUT Q ISN'T IN IT, YOUR COMMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## Choop

Urien would have been pretty sick, but the unblockables on Aegis Reflector would likely not be included in his SF4 appearance haha. Alex would have probably been the best option for a last 3rd strike character though. It's strange he wasn't chosen, since he was basically positioned to be the "main" character of street fighter 3.


----------



## tacotiklah

This is why this is my favorite SF4 character


----------



## Choop

Does anybody here play Injustice on the PC? I've had it for a while and am looking to actually try and learn the game. XD


----------



## tacotiklah

Forgot that I had to reformat my drive a few months ago and I have to re-unlock Akuma on SF4 again. This makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Choop

tacotiklah said:


> Forgot that I had to reformat my drive a few months ago and I have to re-unlock Akuma on SF4 again. This makes me a sad panda.



You should upgrade to SSF4: AE next time it's on sale again!


----------



## Static

I hope a new Tekken is announced..its Tekken's 20'th anniversary..and I heard Harada-san is in the US for E3.


----------



## Choop

Been playing Ultra some. It's tough to stay on track with it since the PC netcode is pretty borked at the moment. Here's a video of me doing some basic combos with characters I've been playing, and exploring options for Blanka like red focus combos into ultra, etc. This one isn't too serious, though I may be doing a more in-depth Blanka combo video soon with some explanation as to what is happening.

USF4 Combo Stuff - YouTube


----------



## Static

Any fight stick users around?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This thread reminded me that I actually now have a copy of JoJo's Bizzare Adventure... that's spent more time on my desk than actually being played. I really should play it... 



Static said:


> Any fight stick users around?


 
Another thing I really should get. I was getting semi serious on fighting games and wanted to get a good stick, but never got to it.


----------



## asher

Static said:


> Any fight stick users around?



I've got one of the basic Hori ones because the PS3 dpad was shredding my thumb. Hang on...

Oops, not that basic as it turns out. But feels pretty nice. I'm pretty damn casual tbh but i like it.

PlayStation 3 Real Arcade Pro. V3 SA Kai - Hori USA

I saw a guy at the con a couple weeks ago playing with a pad with no stick - four buttons for directions. Really interesting idea to me.


----------



## Choop

I use a 360 madcatz tournament edition stick. 







It's pretty great. I also had a madcatz brawlstick that I modified with better buttons and stuff, but even then I appreciate the extra surface area of the TE more. The brawlstick is basically like the SE by madcatz.


----------



## Static

@ Bloody Inferno - Make the switch!Fight sticks are a lot of fun! 

@ asher - Dude the Real arcade pro "v3 sa Kai" series is awesome!i'm planning to get one of those.
The dude you saw at comic con was probably playing a hitbox.






Interesting idea? Yes,but it is hella broken.If im not mistaken its banned from certain tourneys as well.It's just waaaaay too cheap...because the directions are all buttons you get to do the most complex inputs with absolute ease.For example a backdash cancel or korean backdash which requires strict precision and takes a long time for someone to learn it on a fight stick and even pad for that matter, can get it down in a couple of minutes with a hitbox.

@Choop -Really cool stick dude!You can never go wrong with a Madcatz stick...especially their TE sticks. 

The stick I'm using currently is a Hori Tekken Tag 2 edition fight stick.






Really cool stick.I actually modded the lever to korean lever..probably the best thing i did.It's just amazing.


----------



## asher

Haha, didn't know they were banned. Makes sense 

Was just a smaller local con, and the biggest events BY FAR were Smash anyhow. He was goddamn good at Marvel v. Capcom 3 though!

Yeah I like my stick. I'm definitely going to dust it off when P4AU shows up and when I get around to buying the newest Blazblu. Just gotta get used to working the stick from both sides cool


----------



## splinter8451

Hitbox are not banned  definitely not at larger tournaments. There is a whole team of players that use them on the west coast. 

I have a Madcatz TE and a SFxT Fightstick Pro. I really only use the Pro because my TE needs a new stick pretty bad and I'm too lazy to buy one while I have an equally nice working stick. 

Anyone else mad Rose won Evo? I'm a Gouken main and he just gets shit on by Rose so the influx of Rose players is killing me


----------



## sakeido

I didn't know we had a fighting game thread here  I kinda took a break from guitar 2009-2011 to dump a bunch of time into vanilla & Super SF4. Quit when AE came out and changed to Marvel vs Capcom 3... just getting back into Ultra now, playing on PC, even though PC Ultra SF4 is hands down the worst version of this game, ever.

My local tournament is coming up in a couple months... Canada Cup 2014! gotta learn the new characters and try and get in competitive shape for that one


----------



## Randy

As far as classic fighting games go, WeaponLord definitely gets overlooked. The art style and the integration of the weapons is pretty unique.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

@Sakeido I enjoyed your Marvel commentary last time.

I mostly stream monster these days, but in college I played a bit of Smash/TvC/MK9 with my friends. I also went to an Apex once (Smash event) and found the community to be welcoming. 'Twas fun. If I can move to the NYC area, I'd consider attending events more regularly.

EDIT: @ doesn't work here. Apparently we're not SRK.


----------



## sakeido

Not being SRK is a good thing... that forum is a mess! Altho this one hasn't been too hot lately either.

Glad you dug it... the stream monsters by and large don't seem to so the occasional good word goes a long way  Not sure if I will jump on the mic again this year since I want to try and focus on my play. Dunno if you watch much Street Fighter, but my little brother is jozhear as vega and he's been playing again too. It's a lot easier to get good when you have such a wicked training partner 

speaking of Louffy here he is back before Rose got buffed over and over again


----------



## Choop

sakeido said:


> Not being SRK is a good thing... that forum is a mess! Altho this one hasn't been too hot lately either.
> 
> Glad you dug it... the stream monsters by and large don't seem to so the occasional good word goes a long way  Not sure if I will jump on the mic again this year since I want to try and focus on my play. Dunno if you watch much Street Fighter, but my little brother is jozhear as vega and he's been playing again too. It's a lot easier to get good when you have such a wicked training partner
> 
> speaking of Louffy here he is back before Rose got buffed over and over again.



Oh wow! Your brother has a really good Vega. Louffy has always been good too...not to discredit his dedication to improving, but I'm sure the Rose buffs for USF4 definitely helped with his EVO performance this year. Who do you play, Sakeido? In USF4 I mean, though I'd also be curious to know your UMVC3 team too.


----------



## sakeido

I've played Abel since vanilla but have put in some quality time with Ken and lately, a ton of Yang as well.. I actually have put in time with everybody but the charge chars just to try and gain some extra insight for commentary but my Abel is still head and shoulders, far away, the best char I play.

Marvel my vanilla team was X-23/Wesker/Akuma for DHC glitch sillyness then in Ultimate I switched to Magneto/X-23/Sentinel for a while, then Mags/Nova/Sentinel then at the end I was splitting time between Mag/Doom/Dante and Mag/Dante/Frank. Marvel is completely dead in my local scene now tho so even if I want to keep playing, I can't  online is too rough and I'm not the kind of player who can play 100% training mode then wreck shop in actual matches


----------



## MetalGravy

A friend lent me his copy of Tekken Tag 2. If anyone wants to hit me up on PSN, the name is FohrNevrs. Make sure to mention that you're from SSO. Otherwise, I'll just assume that it's some random person and ignore you.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Speaking of Tekken, has anyone tried the ftp tekken revolution? Is it any good? I really like that they have removed bound, but I don´t know about the rest of the game.


----------



## Static

MetalGravy said:


> A friend lent me his copy of Tekken Tag 2. If anyone wants to hit me up on PSN, the name is FohrNevrs. Make sure to mention that you're from SSO. Otherwise, I'll just assume that it's some random person and ignore you.



I don't mind adding you but we might not have the best connection 



Entropy Prevails said:


> Speaking of Tekken, has anyone tried the ftp tekken revolution? Is it any good? I really like that they have removed bound, but I don´t know about the rest of the game.



It's pretty cool.Really good for new tekken players who want to get grasp on how tekken works and there's no bound in tekken revo which is an integral part of tekken tag 2 for big combos and tag assaults.It's a lot easier to play than tekken tag 2.It works a lot like the arcade.where you earn a ticket after beating a player and get to play more or if you lose you lose your ticket and might have to wait like half an hour till you get another ticket.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I really hope bound is gone for good. The ridiculously long combos from tekken tag 2 drag this game down majorly in my opinion. Without it, it might be my favourite fighting game, since soul calibur went to s*h*it.


----------



## Static

Entropy Prevails said:


> I really hope bound is gone for good. The ridiculously long combos from tekken tag 2 drag this game down majorly in my opinion. Without it, it might be my favourite fighting game, since soul calibur went to s*h*it.



yeah,It's what most people get turned off about TTT2..the long combos and the ridiculous damage. 2 launchers on one of your characters is enough to end the round so yeah the game is quite unforgiving.

..And Soul Calibur 2 rules all the Soul franchise.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Static said:


> yeah,It's what most people get turned off about TTT2..the long combos and the ridiculous damage. 2 launchers on one of your characters is enough to end the round so yeah the game is quite unforgiving.
> 
> ..And Soul Calibur 2 rules all the Soul franchise.



In addition to that, these combos don´t really go well with tekkens somewhat realistic style, tekken 5 combos were alright but since the sixth one it went way overboard. 

And yeah sc2 is without a doubt the best game of the franchise. Since then they made the effort to simplify the game with every iteration for some reason. Cutting moves and stances, even though it should have been the other way around. Nevertheless I really enjoyed the games afterwards a lot. 

Can anyone recommend me a good fighting game in the vein of those namco fighting games?


----------



## Static

Entropy Prevails said:


> In addition to that, these combos don´t really go well with tekkens somewhat realistic style, tekken 5 combos were alright but since the sixth one it went way overboard.
> 
> And yeah sc2 is without a doubt the best game of the franchise. Since then they made the effort to simplify the game with every iteration for some reason. Cutting moves and stances, even though it should have been the other way around. Nevertheless I really enjoyed the games afterwards a lot.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good fighting game in the vein of those namco fighting games?



Well people have been speculating about the bound being removed in tekken 7 since revolution came out..and oh yeah the other turn off for players was the 50+ character roster lol, but i heard its gonna be cut down for t7 but Either way im excited for it.

The only other 3d fighting game that comes close that i can think of atm is Virtua fighter.I dont enjoy it as much as tekken or SC for that matter but its still a pretty fun game...and if you like tits...Dead or Alive


----------



## Choop

Ugh, had a really rough time with USF4 in an endless lobby last night/this morning with an overly troll-type dude. I stole a couple games, but every other game I lost pretty badly. I don't really consider myself a terrible player, but it was so hard to adjust to his playstyle. The worst part is I don't think I even really learned anything that I can take away from our sets. 

I need to learn to just leave when I'm having a bad time. XD What a waste!


----------



## splinter8451

There are a lot of troll players in endless. I usually kick them after a couple games and receive a message like "lmao scrub". 

I had the number 2 Rose join my ranked lobby a few days ago and somehow I pulled out a win by catching him with a fully charged Denjin at the end of round 3  I love when I hold the ultra from full screen and the person decides to jump. 

Anyways the guy proceeded to join my lobby over and over for the next hour and I played him the first 5 times but he started running away and taunting every time he had the life lead so I started kicking him. Why do people have to be so dumb


----------



## MetalGravy

Static said:


> I don't mind adding you but we might not have the best connection



Eh, couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Static

MetalGravy said:


> Eh, couldn't hurt to try.



Cool!I've added you. 

Would be fun to match up with a fellow ss.org'er.


----------



## asher

Started poking around in Persona 4 Arena Ultimax last night and going to get to log some good hours with my friends who have it this weekend. It feels pretty good so far... and holy god are the animations amazing


----------



## Choop

Persona 4 looks real pretty.

Lol, yesterday I played this guy who I know is a jerk Blanka player on the steam forum, but he played Gouken in the first game. He lost, and at the end he told me my Blanka was ass, so I ran it back with him and he picks Blanka. He proceeded to get wrecked, and trash talk over the mic for a good minute. It was incredibly funny! XD


----------



## asher

It is indeed quite pretty. Great soundtrack as well.

I got to put in some hours with my friends (in person even!) playing it at Blazblu Chrono Phantasma this weekend. P4 feels great and the new characters are very versatile and *really* help round out the game, which was rather needed IMO; of the original cast I really only clicked with Labrys. Now there are way more options and varied play styles available.

BBCP is solid too, also some very interesting new characters there. But I can't do much except whack people with Hakumen's sword there and can't even combo so


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Choop said:


> Persona 4 looks real pretty.


 
Is it wrong that I have this sitting on my desk with JoJo's Bizzare Adventure being sorely neglected... yes. Yes it is. 

Note to self, play these damn games. 



asher said:


> Blazblue Chrono Phantasma


 
I also need to check if this is available in AU. Probably is but forgot...


----------



## Static

I really want to get my hands on Chrono phantasma,I'm still stuck with Calamity Trigger.Love the game though.

December is approaching soon and i'm pretty excited for the release of Guilty Gear Xrd.

Anyone like skullgirls?

oh, and here's me doing some Tekken stuff(excuse the bad quality,no capture card unfortunately).It's just me showing one of my risky but rewarding setup for Hwoarang's Just Frame Sky Rocket.


----------



## Choop

I like skullgirls, though I'm really terrible at it. :C I'm going to probably spend some more time playing Injustice since my friend plays it. 

Also, check this out, y'all. Pepeday pls! D: Insane run-stop -> fierce cancelling going on at around 12 minutes.


----------



## Static

I just recently started playing USF4 since my buddy really wants me to get into it.I really dig the game but i'm disapointed that makoto is really low in the tier list..she was a beast in third strike and i love that game but Ibuki is still pretty damn good in USF4 so i might be using her in this game.Never been good with the charge characters. lol


----------



## Choop

I wouldn't worry too much about the tier list, most every character is at least somewhat viable. Makoto is hella strong! I dunno, I assume she's lower because she probably has a few bad matchups, but I've been beasted by plenty of Makoto players.


----------



## Static

Yeah as far as i've heard,The reason she's low is cause she has a lot of bad matchups but then again there's an article where the legend Daigo lists makoto in his top 10 tier list.


----------



## Static

Bump!I just got a capture card the other day and am pretty excited about it.I put up one of my matches from TTT2.check it out!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Is it wrong that I have this sitting on my desk with JoJo's Bizzare Adventure being sorely neglected... yes. Yes it is.
> 
> Note to self, play these damn games.


 

Add Arcana Heart 3 Love Max to the pile...


----------



## splinter8451

Yooooo Guilty Gear Xrd is out in Japan!! Anyone going to import or get a digital copy? I might import it.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Street fighter 5 revealed !!!



I hope there'll be Makoto.


----------



## Choop

Nyx Erebos said:


> Street fighter 5 revealed !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there'll be Makoto.




Pretty darn sick. Atm it's exclusive to PS4 and PC, but there will also be cross-platform play between those two! That is hella awesome!  

There was an article on SRK talking about the timeline, and that this game may take place after 3S since Ryu has access to the Denjin Hadoken, and Chun has a super similar to one in 3s. That's pretty nifty. Mostly I'm just concerned with the cast though since SF4 has such a fantastic cast, it'd be weird to go back to a much smaller cast with potential balance issues. SF4 is so darn balanced now.


----------



## Static

Pretty damn excited for SF5.As much as i dig USF4 i hope this game has the feel of 3rd strike more...that game was damn fluid and felt really good to play.Well, as long as this game has a buffed makoto, i'll be happy.


----------



## MetalGravy

Just picked up Aquapazza. I'd rather have Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax, but am not (yet) willing to spend $70 to import it.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I got the Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN- demo off PS+ last night. I'm terrible at fighting games and I found it almost too easy. I didn't need a continue until I got to the final fight. I'm still getting the game next week but just mowing through the arcade was a little weird for me knowing my skills.


----------



## asher

I just want to drop in and say that I really want an Avatar/Legend of Korra based fighting game.


----------



## Static

Being a fight stick geek, I'm all over the new Madcatz TE2 Guilty Gear Xrd fight stick for the PS3/4.Looks awesome.


----------



## mongey

The SF5 trailer did get me wet but it must be 2 or 3 years away


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nyx Erebos said:


> Street fighter 5 revealed !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there'll be Makoto.




If what I saw looked that like a Custom Combo is in fact a Custom Combo, then I may get out of my SF laziness and take this seriously again. 

Seriously Custom Combos rule. It's why I loved the Alpha series and CVS2.


----------



## Static

Well look what arrived today






its the Korean parts I ordered for my hori stick..I usually use these on my fight stick, but i had gone back to using the usual Japanese sanwa with the ball top since my last korean lever broke couple of months back..but I've switched back again and i couldn't be happier.






Anyone ever tried these out?


----------



## asher

Nope. Interesting. What do you find the difference to be?


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Static are you Infiltration ?


----------



## Static

asher said:


> Nope. Interesting. What do you find the difference to be?



Well the most well known difference between the two is that the japanese sticks have a spring tensioner and the korean has a rubber one and the rubber helps return the stick to neutral much faster than spring and in a game like tekken where the most important aspect of the game is movement like wave dashing, korean back dashing and moves like EWGF( f, n, d, d/f motion), you'll see the difference almost immediately.same goes for street fighter.It takes a little getting used to too since it doesn't feel like a regular japanese stick.



Nyx Erebos said:


> Static are you Infiltration ?



shhhh!! 


EDIT: heres a video explaining the difference


----------



## Static

Tekken 7 gameplay trailer




Looks great.T7 has supers now..most likely to appeal to wider audience and it looks really cool so far.Releasing in arcades in japan sometime in feb.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Huge fan of Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur. I used to have a 52% damage combo with Ermac in MK9 that was perfect for unloading on friends just to see the look on their faces  as of right now, the only SC game I have is 5, which isn't great.

Does anyone know if you can make a custom character in any fighting game look like Ryu Hayabusa?  I've tried but it never worked


----------



## Static

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Huge fan of Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur. I used to have a 52% damage combo with Ermac in MK9 that was perfect for unloading on friends just to see the look on their faces  as of right now, the only SC game I have is 5, which isn't great.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can make a custom character in any fighting game look like Ryu Hayabusa?  I've tried but it never worked



SC5 is just bleh.just get SC2 HD from psn and enjoy. 

I'm pretty sure if you're creative enough you can customize raven to look like Ryu Hayabusa in TTT2.The game has lot of customization options, its ridiculous how many cosplay characters you run into online.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Thanks man! I had no idea SC2 was on PSN!


----------



## piggins411

That Tekken trailer was awesome. Makes me excited for when I'll be kicking my friends asses and getting my ass kicked online


----------



## lelandbowman3

I've loved MK since the SNES, and I loved Street Fighter on the Sega. I also used to hit up the arcade and play the hell out of Marvel Vs Capcom 1+2.


----------



## Static

So guess what i just got!








Really stoked!I'm Gonna try it out soon!Anyone else playing Xrd?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Do want!

No Australian release date for Xrd yet unfortunately.  Don't really want to import it either.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm interested in getting it, but from what I gather the story is so awful it would probably keep me from ever playing the game much. What are your thoughts on it?

Also, you can make a passable Ryu in SC5, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I checked PSN yesterday and apparently you can buy Xrd now. Really tempted to pick it up just to have a fighting game for the PS4.

Oh, and creating characters in SC5 is more fun than the game itself. I made Bill Cosby. It is funny as shit to win matches as him


----------



## Static

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm interested in getting it, but from what I gather the story is so awful it would probably keep me from ever playing the game much. What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Also, you can make a passable Ryu in SC5, so I'm pretty happy with that.



Well I've played it for a few hours and I'm really enjoying the hell out of it! It looks and feels really good.

The in game tutorials are a bit too long but that's how detailed they got with explaining the system mechanics which is a good thing, especially for any beginner getting into this game.

The game has a lot going on.The aesthetics are great, the music is hype, the air dashes are sweet and the dustloop combos are fun as hell!

I don't think a proper tier list is out yet but I've been playing Ramlethal.She seems pretty solid.

Overall I'm just really digging Xrd.You should definitely get it!

EDIT: As far as story goes I don't think fighting games and plots go hand in hand.Look at Tekken for example..till T4 the story line was really good, but ever since t5 its fallen to complete shit.No one even gives a shit anymore.T7 hopefully returns to what it used to be story wise, but mostly people just play for the game.Another example..Dead or Alive..No story because tits.


----------



## mongey

anyone know much about modding sticks. I did soem googling and it was all a bt of a mess.

I have a xbox 360 TE fightstick . still have my 360 but own a ps4 as well., eventually I am going to want one for the ps4 .is it feasible to mod a madcatz stick for use on both or is it easier to just buy a new stick ? even if you could just mod it for ps4 only I'd do it .


----------



## Static

mongey said:


> anyone know much about modding sticks. I did soem googling and it was all a bt of a mess.
> 
> I have a xbox 360 TE fightstick . still have my 360 but own a ps4 as well., eventually I am going to want one for the ps4 .is it feasible to mod a madcatz stick for use on both or is it easier to just buy a new stick ? even if you could just mod it for ps4 only I'd do it .



Not really.You can Dual mod your TE stick to play on both Xbox 360 and PS3 but you cant go from previous gen to the current gen.They don't sell the PCB's for ps4 and xbone separately as far as i know.

There are some places I've come across online where they did mention they could do it, but its kind of shady.Anyways, doing any such modding costs just as much if not more than a new stick.So i suggest buying a new stick.

The only ones available in the market right now for the ps4 is the Hori HRAP v4 Hayabusa and the more expensive Madcatz TE edition which comes in Street fighter 4 and guilty gear Xrd edition.Both sticks are compatible for ps3 and 4.


----------



## mongey

Static said:


> Not really.You can Dual mod your TE stick to play on both Xbox 360 and PS3 but you cant go from previous gen to the current gen.They don't sell the PCB's for ps4 and xbone separately as far as i know.
> 
> There are some places I've come across online where they did mention they could do it, but its kind of shady.Anyways, doing any such modding costs just as much if not more than a new stick.So i suggest buying a new stick.
> 
> The only ones available in the market right now for the ps4 is the Hori HRAP v4 Hayabusa and the more expensive Madcatz TE edition which comes in Street fighter 4 and guilty gear Xrd edition.Both sticks are compatible for ps3 and 4.



Thanks mate. I'll just wait till I need it and buy a new one I guess. Probably won't be until sf5 comes out anyway which will be a long time.


----------



## Static

mongey said:


> Thanks mate. I'll just wait till I need it and buy a new one I guess. Probably won't be until sf5 comes out anyway which will be a long time.



Yeah that would be the better option.SF5 isnt even half way through development yet so yeah, its gonna be a really long wait.Mortal kombat X on the other hand is releasing in April though, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## mongey

Static said:


> Yeah that would be the better option.SF5 isnt even half way through development yet so yeah, its gonna be a really long wait.Mortal kombat X on the other hand is releasing in April though, so that's something to look forward to.


 

I never took to Mortal Kombat much . any fighting game where you need to push a button to block feels a little inbred to me


----------



## InfinityCollision

Xrd needs a PC port


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mongey said:


> I never took to Mortal Kombat much . any fighting game where you need to push a button to block feels a little inbred to me



Normally, I'm the same. But Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur ain't too bad with the block button. 

Both are still better than the control system on Primal Rage...


----------



## Static

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Normally, I'm the same. But Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur ain't too bad with the block button.
> 
> Both are still better than the control system on Primal Rage...



The fatalities in Primal Rage. 

But yeah i guess having a block button might seem counter intuitive to some people as opposed to just holding back and blocking.Guard Impact is an essential part of SC and and it kinda helped me utilize and get used to the block button more.


----------



## mongey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Normally, I'm the same. But Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur ain't too bad with the block button.
> 
> Both are still better than the control system on Primal Rage...


 

I did get into vf5 for a while years ago when it came out on 360 and that has a block button doesnt it ? I should bust that out again actaully .Havent played it forever


----------



## Static

For anyone interested, Here's me doing some advanced and ridiculous combos.




took me a while getting couple of these down..just frame combos..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mongey said:


> I did get into vf5 for a while years ago when it came out on 360 and that has a block button doesnt it ? I should bust that out again actaully .Havent played it forever



Yeah you're right, forgot about that one. Odd because Virtua Fighter was my favorite of the 3D games, but haven't played it forever since Japan refuse to release it's successors after VF5.

EDIT, scratch that, Final Showdown was released as a DL that I completely forgot about...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

DAYUM


----------



## Choop

I'm dying to play the new Guilty Gear, but don't have a PS4 and don't know when I'd be able to afford one, much less a compatible fight stick. :C

on another note, I'm dropping Blanka as my main in USF4. Characters in the running for a new main are Bison, Juri, and Akuma. I play Bison the best out of the three, but I really dig Akuma the more I play him. It feels like I have just the most ridiculous amount of options compared to Blanka or even Bison.


----------



## Empryrean

Choop said:


> I'm dying to play the new Guilty Gear, but don't have a PS4 and don't know when I'd be able to afford one, much less a compatible fight stick. :C
> 
> on another note, I'm dropping Blanka as my main in USF4. Characters in the running for a new main are Bison, Juri, and Akuma. I play Bison the best out of the three, but I really dig Akuma the more I play him. It feels like I have just the most ridiculous amount of options compared to Blanka or even Bison.



Folks sleep on Juri big time. I say try her out if you like Akuma because when you stock U1, it's mixup heaven 

Also, Gg Xrd is out on ps3 as well.


----------



## Choop

Empryrean said:


> Folks sleep on Juri big time. I say try her out if you like Akuma because when you stock U1, it's mixup heaven
> 
> Also, Gg Xrd is out on ps3 as well.



Getting it on PS3 is an option for me, but I don't have a PS3 stick either ha. I much prefer playing on stick. For now I'll stay with playing Ultra and a little Injustice on PC. I may just dual mod my current stick and go the PS3 route for GGxrd. 

I've played Juri a fair bit, she has all the tools to meet most situations. She's also got good normals and U1 is really fun. Just depends, I'll continue to play all three characters casually at least. It may be a good idea to play all three characters to a B rating, since that would require a decent amount of experience with each one.


----------



## Empryrean

Choop said:


> Getting it on PS3 is an option for me, but I don't have a PS3 stick either ha. I much prefer playing on stick. For now I'll stay with playing Ultra and a little Injustice on PC. I may just dual mod my current stick and go the PS3 route for GGxrd.
> 
> I've played Juri a fair bit, she has all the tools to meet most situations. She's also got good normals and U1 is really fun. Just depends, I'll continue to play all three characters casually at least. It may be a good idea to play all three characters to a B rating, since that would require a decent amount of experience with each one.



B rank?! Cripes you guys are all probably better than me


----------



## Choop

Empryrean said:


> B rank?! Cripes you guys are all probably better than me



Nah I get rocked constantly online haha. Maybe C+ is more realistic for me considering it's 3 characters! 

Also...I'm about to order Guilty Gear Xrd for PS3. :V


----------



## Choop

Sorry for the doublepost, but it's been a couple days now and this thread doesn't move super fast. 

I ordered Guilty Gear today for PS3!  Time to learn the game and get rekt while doing it lol. Also I've managed to get Ryu, Seth, Akuma, and Bison to 1500+BP on USF4 over the past couple days, but still need to play Juri in ranked. So far...I dunno. I'm just enjoying trying different stuff. Not sure if I'll actually switch "mains" since I still enjoy playing Blanka a lot, but Seth has been the most fun to play lately. I used to try to play him really lame, but I actually tend to do better if I go more aggressive and make the opponent guess on my options while I'm attacking.


----------



## Static

Guilty Gear Xrd is pretty damn good.

So some tekken news...

Tekken 7 prelaunch arcade release is gonna happen on feb 18th in japan and the official arcade release is on march.

The Korean players are gonna be playing tekken 7 on one of the Korean channels in less than 20 hours, its gonna be streaming as well.

Can't wait!


----------



## Dooky

I'm pretty excited for Tekken 7 too.
In the past 3 months I've really gotten back into fighting games after having had a break for around 5 years. I've been playing USF4 mostly and have even gone back and bought some of the old classic Street Fighter games.
I'm becoming so obsessed that I'm seriously considering buying a really good Fight Stick.


----------



## Static

Dooky said:


> I'm pretty excited for Tekken 7 too.
> In the past 3 months I've really gotten back into fighting games after having had a break for around 5 years. I've been playing USF4 mostly and have even gone back and bought some of the old classic Street Fighter games.
> I'm becoming so obsessed that I'm seriously considering buying a really good Fight Stick.



Fight sticks imo brings out the fun in playing fighting games.It really makes me feel involved with every move i execute if that makes any sense.Guile and Balrog and other charge characters are a lot more comfortable to me playing on a fight stick than on pad..So yeah, fight sticks are great!


----------



## Dooky

Static said:


> Fight sticks imo brings out the fun in playing fighting games.It really makes me feel involved with every move i execute if that makes any sense.Guile and Balrog and other charge characters are a lot more comfortable to me playing on a fight stick than on pad..So yeah, fight sticks are great!


Funny you should mention Balrog, he's my main character in most Street Fighter games. I general use the analog sticks on PS3 for charge characters, but it can be a bit inaccurate at times. For the shoto characters I use the d-pad (my next favourite character being Ken, very closely followed by Dudley). But again, I find the d-pad can be a major hindrance when I'm under pressure - sometimes if I'm in a panic I can't even do a simple hadouken


----------



## Choop

Fight sticks are just way more enjoyable to use IMO. Of course there are really good players who use pad (some of the best play on pad actually), but using a stick lets you plink more easily which is a huge plus. Also the defined diagonals on a square gate make certain motions much easier to do on stick. Alsoalso, doing moves like electricity with blanka or hands with e. honda for example is much easier. Like with blanka on pad i'd have to roll my finger across the punches on the face of the pad, making it really tough to link electricity from like a short or medium kick, but when I switched to stick it was just instantly easy.

That said...now I gotta dual mod my stick for PS3 to play GGXrd. :C Dern.


----------



## mongey

Also you can smack the hell out of a fight stick when you lose a tight match or bugger up a punish combo. You cant do that with a controller. I do that allot.


----------



## asher

I found the d-pad on the PS3 controller was pulling the skin away from my nail from rolling it over the buttons.

Like, real fast.

Off to a fight stick I went  It feels way better to me.


----------



## Static

Well even d-pads are godly compared to xbox controllers..my god, i've seen couple of people trying to play on those things and its painful to watch! 

On a tekken related note,any Howarang fans lingering in this thread, do check this video out.

It's a setup for his just frame sky rocket which IMO is one of the coolest moves in Tekken.It's mainly used for whiff punishing but i've been using it at close quarters through a setup i 

came up with and i complied the shots where it worked and put it into one video.


----------



## Dooky

Hwoarang is beast. I used to play quite a bit of Hwoarang, but of late I've shifted to Steve Fox. Although my favourite will probably always be Kazuya.

Any one have any recommendation on a good entry level Fight Stick?


----------



## mongey

Dooky said:


> Hwoarang is beast. I used to play quite a bit of Hwoarang, but of late I've shifted to Steve Fox. Although my favourite will probably always be Kazuya.
> 
> Any one have any recommendation on a good entry level Fight Stick?


 

I'd just go the madkatz off the bat. yeah its expensive and hurts a bit but it really is a well made stick. I got my TE when SF4 came out and have beat hell out of mine and it hasnt missed a beat


----------



## Static

Dooky said:


> Hwoarang is beast. I used to play quite a bit of Hwoarang, but of late I've shifted to Steve Fox. Although my favourite will probably always be Kazuya.



As awesome as Hwoarang is, lot of people tend to not use him due to the difficulty in learning him and you need to be careful with his strings or you can get countered easily.very linear character too, but i've been playing him since T3.Cant change now lol.



Dooky said:


> Any one have any recommendation on a good entry level Fight Stick?



As mongey mentioned TE sticks are one of the best in the market.You should also look into eightarc Qanba Q4 RAF, if you want a dual modded stick.great wrist space, and comes with the sanwa parts, and much cheaper than the TE.If you're looking for an absolute beginner, beginner kind of stick, look into the Hori fightstick mini.Really cheap and tiny but a solid stick nonetheless.


----------



## Choop

There are some qanbas on amazon for about $170 (the black and white q4 raf ones). TE sticks come up used pretty often for about $100, and I dunno much about the fightstick pro prices but those are functionally the same as the TE in a different shell. It'd be good to get a solid one right off the bat though for sure. Hori has good sticks afaik, so the hrap v3 or v4 may be worth checking out too!


----------



## Static

Choop said:


> There are some qanbas on amazon for about $170 (the black and white q4 raf ones). TE sticks come up used pretty often for about $100, and I dunno much about the fightstick pro prices but those are functionally the same as the TE in a different shell. It'd be good to get a solid one right off the bat though for sure. Hori has good sticks afaik, so the hrap v3 or v4 may be worth checking out too!



The ones on amazon are ridiculously priced.The fightstick pro which you could even get around for 90 usd new is going for double on that site..same thing with the other brands.Qanba's are cheaper on the eightarc site,and yes v3s are awesome, but if you're like me and you want lot of wrist room you should look into the N3, i own both and i kind of prefer N3 for that particular reason, oh yeah and the start button is way out of your way and comes with a lid.


----------



## Choop

The main amazon price is high, but you gotta look at the "more from other sellers" or "more new" or whatever.

Edit: actually atm the qanbas look like they're priced at about what they always have been save for when a sale or whatever was happening. The ones that get really random are the madcatz ones because they're usually out of production. The fightstick pro used to be more like $150 actually, then was $130 for a long time, and I guess was at $90 when they were trying to get rid of stock.


----------



## asher

I like my Hori RAP V3-SA.

Also, for gamepads, the One is a MASSIVE improvement over the 360. Probably my favorite pad I've used.


----------



## Choop

Dual Modded my stick today to work with PS3. I think it turned out pretty well!


----------



## Static

^That's great man!Enjoy Xrd!


----------



## Dooky

Thanks for the recommendations guys. I think I'll be buying a Fight Stick soon. Have started up a friendly tournament with a group of friends - all of whom were avid fighting gamers back in the day and are starting to get back into it too.


----------



## Static

My first CMV!


----------



## Choop

Static said:


> My first CMV!




Sick video! You make me want to play TTT2.


----------



## Static

@Choop - Thanks man! TTT2 is a difficult but great game to play!


----------



## Choop

Got a local tournament tomorrow that I'm entering into for USF4! Excited! 

I'll play Blanka mostly in the regular bracket, but we're also running a single game elimination style team tournament that I may pick Seth for just to be as dirty as possible. Been working on execution and whatnot.

Does anybody here play UMVC3? I've just started getting into that game (late, I know) and find it really fun! It's going to take a long time to get my execution up to where it needs to be. I'm playing Zero/Vergil but need opinions on a solid anchor. This team is 2/3 of Flocker's team, but I don't really want to play Hawkeye. Which anchor would work with Zero/Vergil well? I COULD run the Zero/Doom/Vergil team, but I wanna try other anchors out first before resorting to that.

Anyway how's everybody else doing? Hype for Tekken 7 and MKX? I'm most definitely going to be getting a PS4 this year just to keep up with all of the great fighting games coming out on it. At this rate it'll probably be the standard for pretty much everything that isn't XB1 or Wii U exclusive.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Dante is the classic partner for Zero/Vergil. It's considered the best team in the game by a lot of people (who are wrong; Zero/Morrigan/Dante outperforms it in the matchups that matter ).

I'd be tempted to try running Vergil/Zero, because while Zero is a fairly-self sufficient character (only needing Rapid Slash for certain throw conversions), Vergil actually really appreciates the ability to tag in Zero to finish his combos. I know Vergil also likes Ryuenjin assist for combo extension as well. Another advantage of this order is that point Vergil is still really unexplored even in this late phase of the game (despite the fact that he's the #2 point character after Zero), whereas everyone and their mother knows how to fight the robot.


----------



## Choop

Definitely considered playing team ZMC too. Really I should probably at least play Dante with Zero for the awesome jam session assist, but I don't like playing Dante as much as Vergil right now. 

And wow that's pretty awesome with the Vergil>Zero tag combo! May have to give it a go!


----------



## Randy

Winners don't lose!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

While Dante is best, that duo also works great with Strider (and, as you know, Doom) as well.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Choop said:


> Anyway how's everybody else doing? Hype for Tekken 7 and MKX? I'm most definitely going to be getting a PS4 this year just to keep up with all of the great fighting games coming out on it. At this rate it'll probably be the standard for pretty much everything that isn't XB1 or Wii U exclusive.



I plan on making my fiends cry by slamming them with the Predator in MKX.


----------



## Bearitone

Do any of you play super smash bros?


----------



## InfinityCollision

I do, iirc HandOfStone does too. This thread is generally geared towards traditional fighters over platform fighters though.

Of which I usually just play Skullgirls and SF4 because I don't have a PS3 and can't be assed to shell out for a PS4


----------



## asher

kindsage said:


> Do any of you play super smash bros?



I quite enjoy it, though I kinda only play when my roommates do, which hasn't been much after a few weeks of 4.


----------



## Choop

Smash Bros is legit. I play it casually, but am really bad at more competitive play ha.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Not much love for mkx apparently  although the hype is so real this time. I don't remember, did sf4 bring that much hype when it came out ?


----------



## Choop

I'm not sure about the hype for SF4 since I didn't get into it until Arcade Edition was out. MKX seems pretty cool though! I know a lot of people who are excited to get it. It's really neat how they have the different fighting modes for each character. Also the Goro trailer made him look beastly. Personally I've not been into MK since the Genesis days, but if this one turns out to be really good I'd prolly get into it.

Speaking of SF4, I've been playing a lot of Bison lately. DELICIOUS!!1

Oh! I forgot to mention. I found this on ebay and it was a good deal so it had to be snagged! I don't think they make this color anymore:


----------



## InfinityCollision

^Nice score on the Q4.

I know a local venue is expecting a decent turnout for MKX next Friday. Place is gonna be packed... they run two Smashfests/weeklies (PM/SSB4) and a small SF4 weekly on Fridays as well.

I don't play MKX, not enough time in the day  If I picked anything up at this point it'd probably be GG, only thing holding me back there is lack of a PC port. Actually picked up GGX2 Reload on Steam not too long ago, probably get some netplay in when I can.

The first couple of Mortal Kombat games were technically my introduction to fighting games, now that I think about it. Used to play them sometimes with a friend when I was 8 or so. I was garbage  Was a long time before I got back into fighters though, sans playing Smash off and on over most of that series' lifetime.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Choop we are stick brothers  I have the same q4raf.


----------



## mongey

thinking of grabbing MKX. never been big into MK but would be good to have a solid online fighter on the ps4 to chuck on and drink a few beers with


----------



## AxeHappy

I have MKX pre-ordered. I am excited for it to drop. It will be the first one I have owned since 4.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

MKX is phenomenal! Story is a lot of fun (if easy and short) and some of the new characters are actually a lot better than I expected.


----------



## HighGain510

Gothic Headhunter said:


> MKX is phenomenal! Story is a lot of fun (if easy and short) and some of the new characters are actually a lot better than I expected.



That's good to hear! Between an NGD last night, the ~5GB update from Destiny (followed by completing the weekly Nightfall and Heroic strikes) and the huge surge of traffic over XBL last night, I still haven't even played my LTD edition copy!  I let it install everything overnight so hopefully it's ready to go when I get home as I reallllllly want to play now!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I'm in my exam week right now. I have my copy of mkx at my parents but I'm waiting saturday before I go get it. My body is so ready  the wait is killing me.

Who are the most played characters ? I wanted to pickup Takeda but from what I hear there are Takedas everywhere (I guess everybody find him cool).


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Just as a heads up, I checked my player card after I beat the main story. Actual gametime (not counting cutscenes) in story mode was 3:31. Pretty pathetic for a $60 game, IMO. At least there is a ton of other kontent in the game. Living towers are lots of fun.


----------



## Choop

Nyx Erebos said:


> Who are the most played characters ? I wanted to pickup Takeda but from what I hear there are Takedas everywhere (I guess everybody find him cool).



I don't have the game yet, but from what I've seen from streams and stuff Takeda seems like a really popular character atm. I wouldn't let that deter you from playing someone if you like them though. 



Gothic Headhunter said:


> Just as a heads up, I checked my player card after I beat the main story. Actual gametime (not counting cutscenes) in story mode was 3:31. Pretty pathetic for a $60 game, IMO. At least there is a ton of other kontent in the game. Living towers are lots of fun.



TBH that seems pretty good for a fighting game haha.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

So I finally could play it a few hours and so far it's awesome. I tried a bunch of characters and I still want to learn Takeda (lasher) . At my surprise I'm really enjoying brawler Cassie (not particularly attracted to generic Hollywood blondes), she seems to have everything and to really benefit from the (GREAT) running system. I want to mess around with war god Kotal Kahn too but I find him hard to play in comparison with the others (but damn that badass sword).
Before getting my ass handed to me online I want to get the reflexes with the combo breaker and the grab cancel. I'll have to learn some combos too, if you want to watch how it's done here's a link with a compilation of combos for different characters : More Mortal Kombat X combos than you can shake a stick at, 15 cast members featured in this mega roundup
It's been awhile that I haven't been that excited by a video game


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

You know that's a real sword right? Macuahuitl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I remember seeing that thing in deadliest warrior, it absolutely eviscerates anything it touches, so it's perfect for MK. Although you'd only be able to use it like 2 or 3 times  I think it's really cool that at least some of the things in MK are real.


----------



## AxeHappy

Considering that "story mode" is just a bunch of cut scenes connecting a bunch of, at max, 90 seconds fights and that you do actually get do stuff in some of the cut scenes, I feel bitching about the run time, of 90 second fights, is a bit... silly?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

AxeHappy said:


> Considering that "story mode" is just a bunch of cut scenes connecting a bunch of, at max, 90 seconds fights and that you do actually get do stuff in some of the cut scenes, I feel bitching about the run time, of 90 second fights, is a bit... silly?



Dude I got at least 12 hours out of MK9 counting cutscenes. Both Shao Kahn fights took me an hour each at minimum. And to top it off, the cutscenes in that game were on average shorter than the ones in this game. So to go from 12 hour story to 6 in one game might be surprising to some people, myself included. I know I was expecting more out of it, especially a challenging final boss fight.


----------



## Pav

I finished the story mode last night and it clocked in at 4:37 for me. I thought it was quite satisfying, but this is also the first fighting game I've really played since the days of playing one match against 8 AI opponents, plus a boss, then the credits roll.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I'm a bit pissed because of the issues on the pc version. Basicaly I can only go in training mode on the training stage . I got to fight online and won the first 3 fights but on the fourth it was laggy as hell and I got destroyed by a scorpion who spammed the teleport for the 2 rounds.

I hope they fix it quicly, I want to play the story mode.


----------



## Pav

You can't even play story mode??? I heard that the PC version had some major bugs at launch but that's pretty awful.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Nyx Erebos said:


> I'm a bit pissed because of the issues on the pc version. Basicaly I can only go in training mode on the training stage . I got to fight online and won the first 3 fights but on the fourth it was laggy as hell and I got destroyed by a scorpion who spammed the teleport for the 2 rounds.
> 
> I hope they fix it quicly, I want to play the story mode.


Is everything else available? You can't play certain modes until the game has completely downloaded in the background.

As for the game, I'm completely happy with it minus the story, I tend to stick to the chat rooms in the online mode as it displays how good an opponents connection is and ranked doesn't afaik, and the krypt is a surprisingly fun adventure mini game if you'd call it that.

If anyone wants to run a few matches my psn is SeymorSlash.


----------



## RobbYoung

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Is everything else available? You can't play certain modes until the game has completely downloaded in the background.



Looks like Netherealm are changing this, so that the game automatically downloads in a single transfer for new players (those who've already downloaded some of the game will use the old system)

TBH, I don't blame them for trying to use the same format as Blizzard has been for its game, with a "playable state", and an "optimal" state. It's a nice idea, especially if your game has 13.5 GB of cutscenes that are optional.

I've had the game in it's complete form for a few days, and it feel 'next gen'. I'm a PC gamer and my rig is above average, but this game just feels... great. Despite the DLC, missing packets, horrendous (but now fixed) netcode, and removal of popular characters (seriously, WTF), the gameplay is great, the story is one of the best I've seen in a fighting game, the graphics are top notch, the support for tournament play is already there....

Top, top game, if you can get past it being a bit rough around the edges from time to time.


----------



## Choop

You guys are making me want to get MK. ;-; Not sure if I want to jump on it for PC now or wait until I actually own a PS4 and get it for that.


----------



## RobbYoung

If you know anyone else who would want to play it (sibling, relative, or online friend) it's super worth it. The variations mean the game doesn't feel stale, or samey. If others have it on PS4, probably worth waiting for that.

Also, if you don't have much HDD space on your PC, good luck. Expect, with DLC, the game to probably near 50GB in the future, as it's 35+ GB right now.


----------



## Choop

Ouch, that's a massive file size :X but I guess that may become more common anymore what with the PS4 and Xbone around. It's cool to finally see developers starting to care about offering fighting games more on the PC, but the launch bugs on PC version still have me worried that maybe PC isn't going to be the most solid platform for fighting game stuff in the foreseeable future. I dunno. Maybe the steam version of SF4 just has me on tilt. 

I'll wait a bit longer to decide. Plus I'm still trying to learn MvC3 right now!

Speaking of which, I've actually been playing around with a couple team variations, Wesker/Taskmaster/Skrull and Skrull/Frank/(??? Wesker atm mostly because I'm learning him anyway). Just trying to find ways to make Skrull work since I like playing him the most atm.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Yes I have every packages downloaded but the game is a mess (memory leaks leading down to a crash, 100% cpu load and little load on the gpu, forest stage glitches, netcode from hell...). And I want to experiment the game at its best so I'm no going to do anything else other than train until they fix everything. I must say more than the game being in that bad of a state right now (I was expecting it but not to that extent honestly), I'm more pissed about High Voltage Software for not keeping us updated on what they're working on. We don't know if anything will get a fixed or when we'll get a patch. I see some people on the steam forum say that they asked for a refund and are ignored .

As a developer I really want to know what happened at HVS for them to release such a bad port. Stupid deadline from WB to get it out at the same time as the console version ? Poor testing protocol ? They're just not skilled enough to work on such a big project ?

Anyway if you want to buy the pc version be ready to spend your time in the lab while they fix everything.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Went a few matches with Josh this week. Dude knows his ....  

KingOfTheDust on PSN if anyone wants to fight


----------



## Pav

I spent days stressing over whether I should get it for PC or PS4. PC is probably my favorite way to game anymore but I settled on the PS4 and I'm beyond satisfied. Everything looks excellent and the fights are a solid 60 fps.


----------



## Choop

I tend to game almost exclusively on PC too, was just thinking about going with this console gen for some stuff since it'll likely still be the standard for things like fighting games, and receive the most support.


----------



## mongey

How is MK on psn ? I'm thinking of grabbing it for some play when I want a break from bloodborne . I dont have any local mates who would want to play it so its all about online for me


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

mongey said:


> How is MK on psn ? I'm thinking of grabbing it for some play when I want a break from bloodborne . I dont have any local mates who would want to play it so its all about online for me


Imo it may be better than xb1's online experience because of region lock. I'd stick to chatrooms instead of playing ranked since you can see how good a player's connection is.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Choop said:


> It's cool to finally see developers starting to care about offering fighting games more on the PC, but the launch bugs on PC version still have me worried that maybe PC isn't going to be the most solid platform for fighting game stuff in the foreseeable future.



NetherRealm contracted the PC port out to High Voltage, as they did with MK9. Blame them for the buggy port/botched launch.


----------



## Choop

InfinityCollision said:


> NetherRealm contracted the PC port out to High Voltage, as they did with MK9. Blame them for the buggy port/botched launch.



Doesn't matter who is at fault, bad netcode and support is something that has been relatively consistent among fighting games on PC. It is getting better though, at least for titles that have been out a while.


----------



## Pav

Can anyone explain the invasion stuff to me? Both the invasion boss and tower have been locked on my faction page since I got the game. Is it a timed thing or do I have to unlock them somehow?


----------



## Static

Choop said:


> Doesn't matter who is at fault, bad netcode and support is something that has been relatively consistent among fighting games on PC. It is getting better though, at least for titles that have been out a while.



NR studios are known for their crappy netcode.The netcode for Injustice was abysmal.I haven't played MKX yet but I've been hearing that its got netcode issues as well.


----------



## Choop

Static said:


> NR studios are known for their crappy netcode.The netcode for Injustice was abysmal.I haven't played MKX yet but I've been hearing that its got netcode issues as well.



Injustice netcode, on PC at least, actually got a pretty good fix not too long ago, but it's just too little too late for that game. :<


----------



## Static

Choop said:


> Injustice netcode, on PC at least, actually got a pretty good fix not too long ago, but it's just too little too late for that game. :<



Thing is in this generation pretty good isnt enough really.Online is one of things important for the life span of the game.The fighting game with the best netcode imo is Tekken Tag tournament 2,but even that is worlds apart from playing offline.

Netcode is important and lot of people are not happy with the Netcode of MKX from what i gather.NR should get their .... together.Aside from that the game looks hella sick.I just dont own it yet.


----------



## Choop

Apparently the guys that run the locals that I've started going to are going to be hosting a 10 classic fighting game roulette tournament! Petty cool. Some of them I've never actually played, but we're supposed to have the final list in advance so that we can practice up ahead of time. So far the 10 that are at the top of the voting list are:

Street Fighter III: Third Strike
Super Street Fighter II Turbo
X-Men VS Street Fighter
Street Fighter Alpha 2
Vampire Savior
The King of Fighters '98
The King of Fighters 2002 Unlimited Match
Mortal Kombat 2
Breaker's Revenge
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3


----------



## Static

Choop said:


> Apparently the guys that run the locals that I've started going to are going to be hosting a 10 classic fighting game roulette tournament! Petty cool. Some of them I've never actually played, but we're supposed to have the final list in advance so that we can practice up ahead of time. So far the 10 that are at the top of the voting list are:
> 
> Street Fighter III: Third Strike
> Super Street Fighter II Turbo
> X-Men VS Street Fighter
> Street Fighter Alpha 2
> Vampire Savior
> The King of Fighters '98
> The King of Fighters 2002 Unlimited Match
> Mortal Kombat 2
> Breaker's Revenge
> Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3



Third Strike all the way!!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Static said:


> Third Strike all the way!!



Makoto <3


----------



## Static

Nyx Erebos said:


> Makoto <3



Man I main'ed her in Thrid Strike.mentioned that before here.i dont know why she was nerfed so bad in USF4.Real shame.hopefully she'll be back up in SF5.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Yeah I played her in third strike and usf4, I love dash characters and with her karakusa she's just the perfect character for me. But right now I'm learning mkx, even though on pc I can't play online so I feel like I'm being left behind . I don't know if Makoto will be back in sf5, if I remember correctly she's only popular in Japan.


----------



## littleredguitars2

i dont think i've ever played 3rd strike. hmmm


----------



## Static

Nyx Erebos said:


> Yeah I played her in third strike and usf4, I love dash characters and with her karakusa she's just the perfect character for me. But right now I'm learning mkx, even though on pc I can't play online so I feel like I'm being left behind . I don't know if Makoto will be back in sf5, if I remember correctly she's only popular in Japan.



Well lets hope for the best!



littleredguitars2 said:


> i dont think i've ever played 3rd strike. hmmm



Great game with an awesome atmosphere and fluidity and great music.Also you could parry in that game (Hadouken/fire balls and stuff) The most legendary moment in SF is the "Daigo full parry" against Justin Wong in TS.



This gave me chills.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

littleredguitars2 said:


> i dont think i've ever played 3rd strike. hmmm



If you love the SF series, do yourself a favour and do so. Like every Street Fighter game, Capcom never gets it right on the first game. This is no exception, but 3rd Strike was an important release in what began as a lackluster series and it's up there with Super Turbo and Alpha 3 as one of the timeless games in the franchise. The Parry system is a great mechanic and the game plays wonderfully overall.


----------



## timbucktu123

everyone's complaining about MKX and im just playing persona 4 arena ultimax having a blast.

in looking forward to Blazblue Chrono phantasma extent when it comes to the us.


----------



## Static

timbucktu123 said:


> everyone's complaining about MKX.



I think as of yesterday,everyones hyped about jason's reveal and predator leak.


----------



## asher

timbucktu123 said:


> everyone's complaining about MKX and im just playing persona 4 arena ultimax having a blast.
> 
> in looking forward to Blazblue Chrono phantasma extent when it comes to the us.





I came back to still prefering Labrys, but Ultimatix filled out the game sooooo much.

Also know me and a few friends will pick up bb when it pops. Looking forward to Hakumen having scabbard smacks.


----------



## Choop

Have you guys played Vampire Savior/Darkstalkers? It's legit really cool, I'd never played it before being turned onto this classic roulette tournament thing. Playing Gallon right now, but I'm also interested in learning Demitri too.

Also hype if 3rd strike gets chosen. I was working on my charge partitioning for Urien not too long ago, but if I'm not confident I can always play Ryu. Also I can kind of play Oro decently, but I'd have to really practice him again if I wanted to pull him out. :X


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Choop said:


> Have you guys played Vampire Savior/Darkstalkers? It's legit really cool, I'd never played it before being turned onto this classic roulette tournament thing. Playing Gallon right now, but I'm also interested in learning Demitri too.


 
Loved, LOVED the Darkstalker series.  It came at the right time when I felt that the SF series was stagnating. I was a hardcore Morrigan player back during the Night Warriors before I took Donovan and Demitri seriously. Then switched to Jedah on VS (but kept Demitri as a backup). Dabbled with Anakaris as well. 

The series needs a new addition stat. I mean I loved it when 5 of the cast ended up in Capcom Fighting Jam, also happen to be the best characters in the roster, but the fun ran dry on that game quick, and that was 10 years ago...


----------



## mongey

Choop said:


> Have you guys played Vampire Savior/Darkstalkers? It's legit really cool, I'd never played it before being turned onto this classic roulette tournament thing. Playing Gallon right now, but I'm also interested in learning Demitri too.
> 
> Also hype if 3rd strike gets chosen. I was working on my charge partitioning for Urien not too long ago, but if I'm not confident I can always play Ryu. Also I can kind of play Oro decently, but I'd have to really practice him again if I wanted to pull him out. :X


 

I had darksalkers back in the day on ps1 and I liked it allot at the tme. havent played it since then 

when I played the original blazblue for the 1st time I thought it felt similar to some characters in darkstalkers


----------



## loqtrall

Yoshimitsu just revealed for Tekken 7.


----------



## Static

That's not Yoshi, thats anna undergone changes from ttt2.


----------



## loqtrall

Anna's looking a bit more demonic nowadays.


----------



## Static

loqtrall said:


> Anna's looking a bit more demonic nowadays.



She looked great in T5


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Haha I just had my first quitality against an Ermac . Well I was mixing him high-low low-high at his wakeup with Cassie (brawler) so if you're not used to that kind of lame play (lol) I guess it's really annoying. Just before that I fought against another Ermac and he totally raped my Takeda (lasher), I couldn't figure how to punish his stuff (I think the move with the fastest startup is 8f...) and he had a string after his teleport that put him away from me so even while blocking I couldn't punish (I tried to punish inbetween blocked attacks too but with no success). I guess it's time to hit the lab.


----------



## AxeHappy

Haha. Haven't seen one yet. Glad they implemented something to punish rage quitters.

I have had my ass severely handed to me on multiple occasions. It's how you get better.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Arc System Works and French-Bread Announce Under Night In-Birth Exe:Late [st] | Shoryuken


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Here comes a new challenger.


----------



## Choop

He looks so sick! His appearance is great, and all of his moves look really aggressive. Seems like they show off "EX" moves in these trailers a lot, because at least his double knee press looked like his normal one with modified a finisher like in Omega mode USF4. Also I'm curious as to whether a couple of those throws were his normal throws, or maybe command throws since they gave him one in Omega mode recently. 

Also [email protected] up on Charlie.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Obligatory reminder that it's Tuesday


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm just happy he can follow up from that awful slide. 



InfinityCollision said:


> Obligatory reminder that it's Tuesday


----------



## mongey

great just what Bison needs. more headstomping options 

and yes i hate Bison's


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I'm not a big fan of the really thick design of the characters (it suits Bison well though).

MKX players I'm curious, what characters do you main ? I like brawler Cassie and lasher Takeda, and I fool around with inferno Scorpion and war god Kotal kahn. Takeda and Kotal are so hard to play, with their slow moves you need to keep the fight in the mid range but everybody online just rush head first. And I really think that Erron Black should be nerfed because he has too many low-overhead mixups, it's no longer a fighting game, it's a guessing game.


----------



## Static

Good news for SF players! 

Ultra Street Fighter IV on PlayStation 4 to Support PlayStation 3 Arcade Sticks | Shoryuken

USF4 PS4 with - 1080p 60fps - Lag Fix - Lab Zero&#8217;s drivers for PS3 Arcade stick support - All DLC.


----------



## AxeHappy

My main is Ninjustu Scorpion is my main. I'm not exactly what one would call good or competitive though. Haha.


----------



## TremontiFan16

I'm trying to get better with Jason lately...Can't seem to get anything above maybe 28% on his slasher variation.
Any ideas?


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I enjoy watching Maximilian, he did a week of Jason, here's an episode if you want to steal some tech :



I'm trying ethereal Mileena but I can't find a use for the teleport aside from baiting stuff.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Nyx Erebos said:


> I'm not a big fan of the really thick design of the characters (it suits Bison well though).
> 
> MKX players I'm curious, what characters do you main ? I like brawler Cassie and lasher Takeda, and I fool around with inferno Scorpion and war god Kotal kahn. Takeda and Kotal are so hard to play, with their slow moves you need to keep the fight in the mid range but everybody online just rush head first. And I really think that Erron Black should be nerfed because he has too many low-overhead mixups, it's no longer a fighting game, it's a guessing game.


I main Shirai Ryu Takeda, Sorcerer Quan, and Imposter Shinnok, Takeda's best variation is SR imo. It has the best damage potential, mobility, and the mask he wears in that variation just completes his look. My advice for not getting overwhelmed with Takeda in close quarter situations (and it's why I prefer Shirai Ryu) is to use his teleport since it can be held or canceled out of which is great when an opponent blocks one of his combos and attempts a reversal as you can cancel out of the teleport and block (which allows you to punish their attack) or hold the teleport and end up at full or mid screen distance. Takeda can be hard to use but once you know what to do with him he's alot of fun.

As for Erron I think he's fine, he only has one actual combo with a low overhead mixup, maybe you in general but I think knowing the character more will fix that.


----------



## mongey

Static said:


> Good news for SF players!
> 
> Ultra Street Fighter IV on PlayStation 4 to Support PlayStation 3 Arcade Sticks | Shoryuken
> 
> USF4 PS4 with - 1080p 60fps - Lag Fix - Lab Zeros drivers for PS3 Arcade stick support - All DLC.


 

this is great news. so potentially if I mod my 360 te to work on ps3 it should work on ps4 ,I guess ??


----------



## Nyx Erebos

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I main Shirai Ryu Takeda, Sorcerer Quan, and Imposter Shinnok, Takeda's best variation is SR imo. It has the best damage potential, mobility, and the mask he wears in that variation just completes his look. My advice for not getting overwhelmed with Takeda in close quarter situations (and it's why I prefer Shirai Ryu) is to use his teleport since it can be held or canceled out of which is great when an opponent blocks one of his combos and attempts a reversal as you can cancel out of the teleport and block (which allows you to punish their attack) or hold the teleport and end up at full or mid screen distance. Takeda can be hard to use but once you know what to do with him he's alot of fun.
> 
> As for Erron I think he's fine, he only has one actual combo with a low overhead mixup, maybe you in general but I think knowing the character more will fix that.



I like the whip flurry of lasher too much  it looks so cool. But more than being overwhelmed it's just that there are no really good punishes in close range (yay down 2 and grab). It would be cool too if his spinning flying kick thingy could be projectile invincible.

As much as I love the game, to me characters like Erron Black, no wakeup options (aside from meter armoring your way out) and the ease of performing meaty attacks are making it inferior to sf imo. I'm really surprised people are okay with Erron Black. He has a low slide and an overhead double front kick which are hard to react to (since their startups are so similar), he can go overhead low low or overhead low grab really fast, he has a low starter, he has really good damage, good range, good antiair and I could go on.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Nyx Erebos said:


> I like the whip flurry of lasher too much  it looks so cool. But more than being overwhelmed it's just that there are no really good punishes in close range (yay down 2 and grab). It would be cool too if his spinning flying kick thingy could be projectile invincible.


Yeah, that's a glaring problem with Takeda he lacks quick punish combos, I'm hoping he gets a buffs to some of his combos to allow proper punishes. 



> As much as I love the game, to me characters like Erron Black, no wakeup options (aside from meter armoring your way out) and the ease of performing meaty attacks are making it inferior to sf imo. I'm really surprised people are okay with Erron Black. He has a low slide and an overhead double front kick which are hard to react to (since their startups are so similar), he can go overhead low low or overhead low grab really fast, he has a low starter, he has really good damage, good range, good antiair and I could go on.


Erron's pressure has holes/gaps, I'm not sure if you've watched it yet, but look up GGA Dizzy vs CR Sonicfox's (the best Erron player out there and arguably the best mkx player out there)
match at the grand finals of Combo Breaker. Whenever Sonic tried to use erron's command grab after a blocked pressure string he armored through it using Raiden's own command grab which resulted in a full punish. The game is still young and as it gets older I think players will get better at defending pressure and 50/50s.

But one thing I'm glad that hasn't really taken off is the ability to option select specials into 50/50s, which defeats the purpose of 50/50s and if more players start adopting it this game is going to become unenjoyable.


----------



## TremontiFan16

Thanks for the video above.. 
Gother Jason's slasher down pretty well.Nailed some dude online with a flawless and two 53 percentish combos.
Got jason Sl down,Takeda SR down.
Working on bigger combos for takeda,goro,subzero,raiden, and mileena if I ever feel like going through her 100 combos haha


----------



## Nyx Erebos

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Erron's pressure has holes/gaps, I'm not sure if you've watched it yet, but look up GGA Dizzy vs CR Sonicfox's (the best Erron player out there and arguably the best mkx player out there)
> match at the grand finals of Combo Breaker. Whenever Sonic tried to use erron's command grab after a blocked pressure string he armored through it using Raiden's own command grab which resulted in a full punish.



Yes I saw the fight, it was hype but punishing inside a string requires, as you said, armor. Besides Raiden's grab is lighting fast, I don't know if all the characters can punish that string. What's funny is that Sonicfox slightly changed his playstyle in comparison with the ESL where he bullied his way in with overheads and lows and then threw in some command grab when the opponent was turtling. I haven't seen him doing it that much during combo breaker.


----------



## Static

mongey said:


> this is great news. so potentially if I mod my 360 te to work on ps3 it should work on ps4 ,I guess ??



Yup, it should work!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I spent a lot of time (like... an awful lot) in the training room with kenjutsu Kenshi only to get bodied by everbody online. Then I spent half an hour training with slasher Jason and then I lost almost no games . Kenshi in his kenjutsu variation is just one of the worst character (which is a shame considering that his moves are badass). He doesn't have any way to punish anything, there are huge gaps inbetween his strings (very few active frames) and he doesn't have a single good normal. They gave him a crappy backdash too but his game is all about spacing... So if you want salt to pour from your soul just play kenjutsu Kenshi .


----------



## Static

For the Tekken fans, Here's something i did.


----------



## sakeido

Street Fighter V OST is off to a very, very promising start IMO ... holy .... what a sweet tune. 11/8 time!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

It's... weird. I like it a lot but it's really surprising and to me the pinnacle of sf music is third strike. But after hearing this one I can't wait to hear a proggy version of chun li's theme. And damn I want to preorder the game so bad to get in the beta but 60 it's really hardcore.


----------



## mongey

anyone tried the venom ps3/ps4 stick 

was looking to mod my 360 TE to ps3 so I can use on SFV on PS4 but finding someone to do it is a drama 

seems easier just to get a new stick . wondering if these are of a similar standard to the TE sticks ?


----------



## Static

mongey said:


> anyone tried the venom ps3/ps4 stick
> 
> was looking to mod my 360 TE to ps3 so I can use on SFV on PS4 but finding someone to do it is a drama
> 
> seems easier just to get a new stick . wondering if these are of a similar standard to the TE sticks ?




I think the venom sticks dont come with the sanwa buttons and JLF stick.I think the price is around $85? I would rather put in some extra dough and get a HRAP V4.


----------



## mongey

Static said:


> I think the venom sticks dont come with the sanwa buttons and JLF stick.I think the price is around $85? I would rather put in some extra dough and get a HRAP V4.



thanks for that. for some reason its like $180 here in Australia . if its kinda crap I wont bother with it


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Just saw that on eventhubs



Sounds pretty good, it's a shame the pc beta is later this year


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A new addition to the most convoluted story in the history of fighting games has arrived:


----------



## mongey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A new addition to the most convoluted story in the history of fighting games has arrived:




I really tried to get into blazblue when it came out on the 360 . just couldn't get the hang of it . was just too all over the shop . still have it should give it another try


oh and hoping to get an invite for the SF5 beta next week . what I'm seeing of the game I really like. looks like less of a focus dash cancel setup into ultra combo fest and a bit more old school


----------



## NAACP Man

I don't know how many people here play Killer Instinct but the Top 8 at EVO last night was bonkers! There were comebacks, new tech, runbacks, just general all around fighting game goodness. I haven't been able to find the whole top 8 on Youtube but it starts at 10:03:20 on the Twitch VOD here: Here is the VOD
Seriously this is Killer Instinct at it's best.


----------



## Static

Couldn't watch the KI top 8 cause it was right after the Tekken 7 top 8 and it was 7 am here and i had to sleep.I'll check the archives later.

T7 top 8 was super hype.Nobi came back from losers and reset the bracket and took it and poor Ao was devastated and broke down.Both did an awesome job!


----------



## NAACP Man

Static said:


> Couldn't watch the KI top 8 cause it was right after the Tekken 7 top 8 and it was 7 am here and i had to sleep.I'll check the archives later.
> 
> T7 top 8 was super hype.Nobi came back from losers and reset the bracket and took it and poor Ao was devastated and broke down.Both did an awesome job!



Oh yeah! I watched Tekken too and felt so bad for Ao! He seemed like he really had it under control and then he just got more and more shaken up by Nobi until it slipped away from him.


----------

